# Manufacture History



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

I enjoy knowing some history about our products and who manufactures them.I hope you find them as interesting as I have.(Warning:Extremely long post):whistling2:

CERTAINTEED

The company was established in 1904 as the General Roofing Manufacturing Company by George M. Brown in St. Louis, Missouri with $25,000 in start up capital. In 1917, the company restructured, incorporated, and changed its name to the Certain-teed Products Corporation. It began trading on the New York Stock Exchange in 1918. 

Milestones;

1912 - General Roofing publishes its first annual report.

1913 - General Roofing began manufacturing individual asphalt shingles.

1923 - CertainTeed enters gypsum plaster business and begins manufacturing gypsum wallboard.

1923 - Company headquarters relocates from St. Louis to New York, NY.

1935 - George M. Brown resigns as President and CEO.

1938 - Celotex Corporation takes control of CertainTeed acquiring a majority of the common stock.

1942 - Company headquarters relocates from New York to Chicago, Illinois.

1944 - Rawson G. Lizars wins proxy battle and takes control of CertainTeed from Celotex.

1942 - CertainTeed is awarded a national defense contract.

1948 - Company headquarters relocates from Chicago to Ardmore, PA.

1951 - CertainTeed introduces "Fire-Stop" gypsum wallboard.

1952 - CertainTeed opens its first R&D facility in Paoli, PA.

1955 - Malcolm Meyer becomes President of CertainTeed.

1959 - CertainTeed develops the industry's first fully automatic shingle packaging machine.

1969 - CertainTeed begins producing solid vinyl siding.

1970 - Company headquarters relocates from Ardmore to Valley Forge, PA.

1973 - Saint-Gobain increases its shareholdings in CertainTeed to 32%.

1976 - CertainTeed Products Corporation changes its name to CertainTeed Corporation.

1976 - Saint-Gobain becomes majority shareholder increasing its ownership to 52%.

1979 - CertainTeed pioneers the development of vinyl windows.

1983 - Saint-Gobain increases its ownership position in CertainTeed to 57%.

1988 - CertainTeed becomes a wholly owned subsidiary of Saint-Gobain.

1998 - CertainTeed enters fiber cement siding business acquiring Roaring River, 
NC facility from ABT Building Products.

2004 - CertainTeed celebrates its 100th anniversary.

2008 - CertainTeed enters polyurethane spray foam in North America.

Mergers and Acquisitions;

1954 CertainTeed acquired Wm. Cameron & Co, a major building supplies wholesaler.

1954 Western Gypsum is purchased by BPB which becomes CertainTeed Gypsum in 2006.

1962 CertainTeed acquired the pipe division of Keasbey and Mattison Company, the second largest US producer of A/C pipe.

1964 CertainTeed acquired the fiber glass manufacturing facilities of the Pall Corporation.

1965 CertainTeed acquired Plains Plastic Inc, a manufacturer of PVC pipe.

1966 Gustin-Bacon Manufacturing, a manufacturer of specialty fiber glass products, merges with CertainTeed.

1966 the company merged with Gustin-Bacon Manufacturing Corporation, a producer of fiberglass products.

1968 CertainTeed acquires controlling interest in Modular Sciences Inc.

1969 CertainTeed acquires Bowles & Eden Co and the Rohan Company, pipe distribution businesses.

1970 CertainTeed acquires Realtec Inc and establishes Builders Investment Group,

1986 CertainTeed acquires AirVent, Inc, a manufacturer of attic and ridge vents.

1987 CertainTeed acquires Bay Mills, Ltd.

1988 CertainTeed was acquired by Compagnie de Saint-Gobain SA (March 25, 1988).

1988 CertainTeed acquires Wolverine Technologies.

1989 CertainTeed acquires Ludowici Roof Tile, Inc.

1996 CertainTeed acquires Bufftech Vinyl Fencing.

1998 CertainTeed acquires Bird Roofing.

1999 CertainTeed acquires Unisul and GS Roofing.

2000 CertainTeed acquires Celotex Roofing.

2000 CertainTeed acquires Brunswick Technologies, Inc.

2007 CertainTeed acquires Vytec Vinyl Siding.

2009 CertainTeed acquires Ottawa Fibre expanding its insulation presence into Canada.

Operations;

CertainTeed operates 65 manufacturing plants in the United States and Canada.Its products include building insulation, asphalt shingles, gypsum wallboard, fiber cement siding, foundations, fencing, pipes, PVC trim, and composite decking and railing. It exports building products to more than 50 countries. CertainTeed has held more than 350 patents on its products in the past 30 years.

Notable uses;
-CertainTeed roofing products were used for the Vanderbilt Mansion in Hyde Park, New York. 
-CertainTeed roofing products were used for the Henry Ford Home in Detroit, Michigan. 
-The film The Notebook was filmed at a CertainTeed/Saint-Gobain plant in Charleston, South Carolina. 
-CertainTeed's parent company, Saint-Gobain, makes the gamma ray spectrometer for NASA’s Lunar Prospector spacecraft. 
-CertainTeed fiber glass insulation was used at the National Ignition Facility, home of the world’s largest laser.

Litigation;
Historically, CertainTeed was a major manufacturer of asbestos-cement pipes for water utilities for many decades. Asbestos was mixed into the cement as a binder. CertainTeed phased out the use of asbestos in its products around 1990. As a result, CertainTeed is now a major defendant in product liability lawsuits brought by persons who worked on water utility projects and their families.

-On April 29, 2010, in a product liability case filed by a mesothelioma patient whose husband used to cut CertainTeed pipe for a living, a Los Angeles Superior Court jury returned a verdict of $8.8 million in compensatory damages and $200 million in punitive damages against CertainTeed and the Los Angeles Department of Water and Power.

The allocation of fault was 70% to CertainTeed and 30% to LADWP. On July 21, 2010, the Court overturned this verdict, and specifically granted CertainTeed's post-trial motions, holding that the punitive damage award was unconstitutional, that the amount of punitive damages could not exceed the amount of compensatory damages, and that a new trial was required on all issues.The case is currently on appeal.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

Owens Corning

The industrial fury of the 19th and early 20th centuries gave birth to innumerable revolutionary ideas and inventions that changed the lives of tens of millions. One of the most forward-thinking visions involved creating fibers from glass - one of the world's oldest and most abundant materials.

In 1935, realizing the potential growth of the glass fiber insulation market, Corning Glass, which had briefly experimented with glass fiber manufacturing in the 1920s, approached Owens-Illinois with a proposal to join forces in the production of glass fiber.

In 1938, experimental costs prompted Corning Glass and Owens-Illinois to spin off the joint venture as a separate company. And, on Nov. 1, 1938, Owens-Corning Fiberglas® Corporation was announced. By the end of 1938, the company reported sales of $2.5 million, and had more than 600 employees.

Owens Corning became publicly traded on the New York Stock Exchange in 1952. Annual sales grew to more than $2 billion by the end of the 1970's.
The Pink Panther, a much-loved cartoon character, became Owens Corning's corporate mascot on Aug. 15, 1980, to promote the sales of PINK Fiberglas® insulation.

On May 12, 1987, Owens Corning made legal history as the first company to trademark a color, in this case, PINK.

At the end of the 1980's, Owens Corning reported sales of $3 billion, and employed more than 18,000 people around the world.

In 1996, Owens-Corning Fiberglas® Corporation officially changed its name to Owens Corning to reflect the company's business growth and technology expansion.

Since that time, Owens Corning has led every major technological advance in glass fiber technology. Nearly countless subsequent innovations have seen Owens Corning grow to a position of world leadership in glass fiberization and dramatically change the way people live, work and play.

Owens Corning (NYSE: OC) is a leading global producer of residential and commercial building materials, glass fiber reinforcements and engineered materials for composite systems. A Fortune 500 company for 57 consecutive years, Owens Corning is committed to driving sustainability through delivering solutions, transforming markets and enhancing lives. 

Owens Corning makes residential, commercial and industrial buildings more energy efficient, comfortable and attractive with its insulation, roofing, and asphalt products. The company’s composites systems provide a broad range of high-performance solutions for transportation, wind energy, electronics, telecommunications, infrastructure and consumer markets.


With 15,000 employees in 28 countries on five continents, Owens Corning is a leader in nearly every market it serves. By delivering solutions that conserve energy and protect the environment, Owens Corning is helping make the world a better place, one community at a time.

Owens Corning is recognized around the world as a manufacturing leader. The company has received several distinctions and awards for excellence.
100 Best Corporate Citizens

Owens Corning was been named to Corporate Responsibility Magazine's 12th annual list of the "100 Best Corporate Citizens™." The company's ranking of 68th on the 2011 list.

Fortune 500
Owens Corning has been recognized as a Fortune 500 company for 56 consecutive years. In 2011, the company ranked 432.

Top 100 Most Innovative Companies
Owens Corning is ranked as one of the 100 most innovative companies in the field of business technology by InformationWeek magazine.


Owens Corning a 'Best Place to Work' in Latin America
The Great Place to Work® Institute and Revista Época, a leading news magazine in Brazil, named Owens Corning one of the best places to work in Latin America for the fourth consecutive year, and the best company to work for in the country’s chemical/petrochemical industry.

Owens Corning Named a Best Place to Work in Mexico
Expansion, one of Mexico's foremost business magazines, named Owens Corning one of the top 25 best places to work in Mexico.

National Inventors Hall of Fame

Three Owens Corning innovators, Dale Kleist, Dr. Russell Games Slayter and John T "Jack" Thomas were announced as 2006 inductees into the National Inventors Hall of Fame for their inventions that resulted in the process for the production of glass fiber insulation in large quantities.

Architect’s Choice for Excellence

Owens Corning received the most votes from architects in the Building Insulation category for the 2006 Architect’s Choice for Excellence (ACE) awards presented annually by Architect Magazine.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

GAF

GAF Materials Corporation, doing business as GAF, is a company based in Wayne, New Jersey, that has roots dating back to the late 19th century. The GAF acronym stands for General Aniline & Film. The company has historically been primarily focused on manufacturing of roofing materials for residential and commercial applications. 

At one time GAF was also active in manufacturing photographic film as well as cameras and projectors (both still and motion picture). Briefly in the 1970s, it was the official film of Disneyland and at this time, actor Henry Fonda served as the company's spokesman in several television commercials including one that featured Jodie Foster in her first acting role. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAxJzwawc7g


History
A home in Avalon, NJ showing GAF Asphalt Roofing Shingles. 
Founded in 1886, GAF has become the largest roofing manufacturer in North America, with sales approaching $3 billion. With 24 manufacturing plants located throughout the United States, the company has nearly 3300 employees.

GAF’s products include a comprehensive portfolio of steep-slope and commercial roofing systems, which are supported by an extensive national network of factory-certified contractors. Its flagship brand is the Timberline architectural shingle. In addition to roofing, the company offers other building materials, such as fiber-cement siding, specialty fabrics, and metal ductwork. 

In 2007, GAF acquired ElkCorp, another significant roofing manufacturer. In 2011, GAF was the first roofing manufacturer to offer a Lifetime limited warranty on all of its laminated shingles and, in 2012, it introduced the GAF Lifetime Roofing System.

Timeline;

1886 – Company founded (as The Standard Paint Company)

1892 – First ready-to-lay asphalt roofing is created. Similar to rubber and marked in easy-to-use rolls, it is called Ruberoid and changes the way roofs are installed.

1904 – Method perfected to embed colored granules in asphalt coating

1912 – Easy-to-install individually cut asphalt shingles are introduced

1921 – Based on the success of its roofing line, Standard Paint changes its name to the Ruberoid Company

1933 – Interlocking shingles are introduced as an inexpensive, aesthetically pleasing alternative to older roofing methods

1967 – Ruberoid merges with GAF and adopts the GAF name

1967 – America’s most popular shingle, the Timberline architectural shingle, is introduced

2004 – Introduced first pre-coated energy-efficient modified bitumen membranes

2005 – Introduced first energy-efficient asphalt shingle available in rich colors

2007 – GAF acquires ElkCorp

2010 - Introduced solar grade single-ply TPO membranes

2011 – First company to offer lifetime limited warranty on all laminated shingles

2012 – First company to offer lifetime limited warranty on entire roofing system

On Jan. 8, 2001, GAF’s principal shareholder became the 27th company in the United States to file for protection under Chapter 11 of the U.S. Bankruptcy Code from liabilities relating to asbestos-related bodily injury claims. GAF Materials Corporation was not involved in the manufacture or sale of asbestos containing products and thus it did not have any liability related to these claims.

GAF’s shareholder emerged from bankruptcy in 2009 having discharged its asbestos-related bodily injury claims.
Products manufactured by GAF Materials Corporation

RESIDENTIAL ROOFING PRODUCTS

Roofing 

Residential Roofing 

Asphalt Roofing Shingles 

TruSlate Slate Roofing 

Roof Leak Barriers 

Roof Deck Protection 

Low-Slope Membrane Roofing 

Ridge Cap Roofing Shingles 

Attic Vents - Roof Ventilation 

Starter Strip Roofing Shingles 

Roof Accessory Paint

COMMERCIAL ROOFING PRODUCTS

Commercial Roofing 

Built-Up Roofing (BUR) 

Modified Bitumen Roofing 

Single-Ply Roofing 

TPO Roofing 

Liquid Roofing Membrane 

Garden Roofing 

Roofing Insulation & Roof Fasteners 

Cements Coatings & Adhesives


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

Atlas Roofing Corporation

Part of being successful is being innovative. This idea is taken very seriously at Atlas Roofing Corporation, an idea applied to our sales & marketing efforts, new product development, the acquisition and building of new facilities and the improvement of manufacturing processes.

Much has changed at Atlas since our establishment in 1982. Below you will find a detailed list of some of the important events and accomplishments in our growing history.

1982 - Atlas Roofing Corporation created with corporate headquarters in Meridian, MS. The humble beginnings of Atlas consisted of one plant, manufacturing asphalt shingles and roll roofing materials. Atlas quickly recognized the opportunity to excel and expand in the roofing market, investing in commercial and residential facilities. 

1987 - Atlas purchases three facilities from Owens Corning® in LaGrange, GA, East Moline, IL and Camp Hill, PA to form the Atlas Energy products division, manufacturing polyiso insulations. 

1989 - Atlas purchases two more facilities from American Western Polyiso Assets in Denver, CO and Mesa, AZ to join the Atlas Energy products division of polyiso manufacturing locations. 

1994 - Atlas purchases five additional facilities from Georgia-Pacific in Hampton, GA, Ardmore, OK, Daingerfield, TX and Franklin, OH to join the Meridian, MS facility in production of asphalt shingles and roll roofing materials. Atlas incorporated into what is now Atlas Roofing Corporation, eliminating the Atlas Energy products division and forming two divisions to manage the residential and commercial product lines. 

1995 - Atlas purchases the polyiso manufacturing facility it had been leasing since 1990, located in Diboll, TX. 

1996 - Atlas introduces the first polyiso roof insulation panel laminated to Coated Glass Facer (CGF), subsequently named ACFoam®-III. ACFoam®-III, with its landmark CGF design, provided the market a new product with greater facer adhesion and superior dimensional stability. 

1997 - Atlas builds a dry felt manufacturing facility next to its asphalt shingle manufacturing facility in Hampton, GA. 

1998 - The Atlas facility in LaGrange, GA becomes the first polyiso plant in the country to make the conversion to a CFC & HCFC Free blowing agent in its manufacturing processes. Atlas would patent this ACUltra® Technology and implement it into all of its other facilities shortly after, years ahead of the Montreal Protocol’s deadline for completion. 

1998 - Atlas introduces the industries first “off the shelf” pre-cut cricket. The Gemini™ Cricket was designed to reduce labor caused by field fabricating crickets. This Atlas innovation was the first of the Atlas tapered pre-cut insulation products. 
1998 - Atlas purchases the NPS manufacturing facility located in Perryville, MO for manufacturing of Expanded Polystyrene products. 

1999 - Atlas builds its first plant outside the United States in 1999. This polyiso manufacturing facility was built in Toronto, ON to extend the Atlas reach into Canada. The Atlas Toronto Plant was the first polyiso manufacturing facility in North America built exclusively with blowing agent technology that produced Zero Global Warming Potential and Zero Ozone Depletion Potential. 

2000 - Atlas purchases two additional EPS manufacturing facilities in Grand Rapids, MI and Los Angeles, CA. This new division of EPS manufacturing facilities becomes the Falcon Foam® Division (now called Atlas EPS), specializing in OEM Products, Custom Packaging, Building Products and GeoFoam for roadway construction. 

2003 - Atlas builds a web manufacturing facility near its Meridian, MS plant for the production of commercial slipsheets, paper-free gypsum facers and polyiso insulation facers. Atlas creates the Web Technologies® division to manage the production and development of new facer technology. 

2004 - Atlas introduces the Gemini™ Drain Set. This product was the industries first one-piece pre-cut drain sump. The Gemini™ Drain Set is the only 4’ x 4’ drain sump that requires no assembly by the contractor. 

2005 - Atlas moves its Falcon Foam® Los Angeles, CA EPS manufacturing facility to Tijuana, MX. 

2007 - Atlas releases the Gemini™ Miter. This product solved the problem of field fabricating tapered insulation hips and valleys. The Gemini™ Miter is the industries first one piece 4’ x 4’ tapered insulation mitered corner. 

2008 - Atlas introduces a revolutionary new polyiso product, ACFoam®-IV. This was the industries first polyiso foam, bonded to heavy glass facers, able to withstand FM Global rating 1-345. ACFoam®-IV’s innovative facer technology is capable of never before seen wind uplift ratings for selected roof membranes adhered directly to polyiso. 

2009 - Atlas is pleased to add another great product to our Gemini™ Series of Pre-Cut Tapered Insulation, the Gemini™ Series Tapered Edge Strip (TES). Gemini™ TES are manufactured in our State of the Art Facilities and provide a polyiso solution to your positive drainage needs. Gemini™ Tapered Edge Strips are made with a closed cell polyiso foam core integrally laminated to reinforced, dimensionally stable facers. Gemini™ TES are available in a standard thickness to help you achieve positive drainage. 

2011 - Atlas offers the first complete insulating and ventilating roofing system for steep slope commercial buildings with Techni-Flo. Manufactured to meet the roofing industry’s ventilation needs in steep-slope roofs, this state-of-the-art system is engineered to ensure consistent intake and exhaust airflow underneath the roof covering of commercial building applications. 

2012 - The leading polyiso manufacturer in North America is now the “Go-To” insulation provider in the Pacific Northwest. Greater coverage means greater service. Atlasy continues the growth of their production and service capacity by introducing a state-of-the-art polyiso manufacturing facility in the Pacific Northwest. 

The new plant, located in Vancouver, British Columbia, answers a growing demand for polyiso roof and wall insulation products in the region. All of Atlas’ polyiso products are available through the new Vancouver facility beginning with shipments in February 2012.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

Tamko Building Products
The TAMKO® Story | 1944-2011

TAMKO Building Products, Inc. is a leading manufacturer of residential and commercial roofing products, waterproofing products, composite decking and railing systems, and cements and coatings.

Our more than 65 years of success is the direct result of teamwork, enduring relationships with customers, suppliers and employees, and our commitment to Six Sigma continuous quality improvement with its foundation based on the total quality management principles of Dr. W. Edwards Deming. 

In 1944, at the age of 69, E.L. Craig began a roofing business in an old streetcar barn in Joplin, Missouri. Mrs. Mary Ethel Craig named the company TAMKO—from the first letters of the five states the company anticipated as its sales territory: Texas, Arkansas, Missouri, Kansas and Oklahoma. She later assumed the leadership of TAMKO in 1954 due to Mr. Craig’s health. The Craigs’ daughter, Ethelmae, directed TAMKO’s operations during the ’50s and has continued as TAMKO’s chairman to this day. In 1960, Ethelmae’s husband, J.P. (Jay) Humphreys, became TAMKO’s president. 

Over the next 33 years, Jay Humphreys led TAMKO’s success with his entrepreneurial vision of growth for TAMKO with the addition of manufacturing plants in Phillipsburg, Kansas (1969); Tuscaloosa, Alabama (1974); Knoxville, Tennessee (1978); Frederick, Maryland (1978); and Dallas, Texas (1985). In addition, Jay Humphreys set the course for TAMKO’s continued success with his vision of quality process management built on the continuous quality improvement principles of Dr. W. Edwards Deming. 

Following Jay’s death in 1993, David Craig Humphreys (Jay and Ethelmae’s eldest son) assumed TAMKO’s leadership in 1994—the same year the company name changed to TAMKO Roofing Products, Inc. to reflect the company’s focus on roofing products. 

Since 1994, TAMKO’s expansion has continued at a dramatic pace. The addition of new manufacturing plants expanded TAMKO’s production capabilities for additional organic roll products as well as asphalt cements and coatings at Green Cove Springs, Florida (1994); additional glass mat production at Ennis, Texas (1996); additional fiberglass built-up roll roofing at Naples, Texas (1997); polyester mat, cements and coatings, and waterproofing at Columbus, Kansas (1998); additional dry felt at Butler, Alabama (1998); the MetalWorks® Steel Shingles production facility at Joplin High Street (2003) and many additions and modifications at existing plants to increase capacity for the production of Heritage® Laminated Shingles, the cornerstone in TAMKO’s residential roofing product line. 


Beginning in 1999, TAMKO also entered the plastic composite decking business with its purchase of composite manufacturing equipment in Lamar, Missouri. Since then, TAMKO has rapidly expanded its production of the EverGrain® Decking line. In addition, in 2002 TAMKO added a composite plastic shingle manufacturing plant at Lamar South to produce Lamarite®, the premier synthetic slate and wood shake shingle product line. Most recently, TAMKO added extruded railings to complement its decking product line. 

TAMKO has continued to build on the success of the Deming quality principles with the launch of a comprehensive Six Sigma program across the company beginning in 2002. Six Sigma at TAMKO is a business strategy and management philosophy for the urgent pursuit of perfection to achieve increased profitability with a goal of near perfection. 

On June 1, 2006, TAMKO Roofing Products Inc. changed its name to TAMKO Building Products, Inc. to more accurately reflect that TAMKO manufactures not only roofing, but also EverGrain Composite Decking, Tam-Rail® Railing Systems, waterproofing materials, window and door wraps, asphalt cements and coatings, insulation facer and many of its own raw materials, such as glass mat, dry felt, processed asphalt, paper cores, polyester mats and crushed limestone. 
It was on that foundation that E.L. Craig created the TAMKO line of roofing products. 

In 1960, under the leadership of Jay Humphreys, TAMKO became a national leader in the industry. Humphreys led the expansion of facilities in Phillipsburg, KS; Tuscaloosa, AL; Knoxville, TN; Frederick, MD and Dallas, TX. Under the leadership of David Humphreys, TAMKO has added manufacturing facilities in Green Cove Springs, FL; Columbus, KS; Ennis, TX; Naples, TX; Lamar, MO and at an additional location in Joplin, MO. For a more detailed history of TAMKO

Today, TAMKO remains headquartered where it began, in Joplin, Missouri, while operating manufacturing and warehouse facilities across the country in order to serve its customers across the nation.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

MALARKEY 

1956: Malarkey Roofing Company started by Herbert Malarkey-still privately held

1956: Malarkey establishes production of saturated felt

1960: Malarkey starts producing shingles

1975: Malarkey installs the first random lay fiberglass mat machines in Western North America

1976: Malarkey introduces fiberglass shingles

1976: Malarkey introduces fiberglass Built-Up Roofing (BUR) system

1976: Malarkey starts research into using Styrene Butadiene Styrene (SBS) rubber modified polymers in roofing products

1977: Malarkey converts shingle product line to metric and introduces the first metric shingle in North America

1977: Malarkey introduces the first SBS-modified base sheet in North America

1981: Malarkey is awarded the first Class 'A' fire rating for any SBS Built-Up Roofing system over wood decking

1984: Malarkey partners with the City of Portland and installs a methane recovery pipeline which reduces its natural gas consumption by over 80 percent.

1985: Malarkey receives the State of Oregon's Governor's Award for Outstanding Achievements in Energy Conservation for its methane recovery project

1986: Malarkey introduces the first SBS-modified roofing shingle, named The Alaskan, which remains a benchmark for shingle quality in North America

1987: Malarkey introduces Styrene Ethylene Butadiene Styrene (SEBS) mopping asphalt, which supplements the many advantages of SBS with the improved thermal performance and resistance to UV degradation

1992: Malarkey continues research into inorganic fiber mats; submits application for patent on fire-resistant mineral fiber mats for multiple industries

1993: Malarkey converts remaining product lines to metric

1993: Malarkey receives the first approval from Dade County in Florida for 110-mph shingle

1993: Malarkey becomes the first 3M Algae Block approved manufacturer

1994: Malarkey produces the first 3M Algae Block shingle, Hurricane

1997: Malarkey introduces the first SBS-modified laminate shingle, Legacy®

2001: Malarkey obtains patent for The Zone�, which tapers and widens the laminate shingle nailing strip to 1 3/4 inches (from 3/8 to 1/2)

2003: Malarkey becomes the first manufacturer to receive 3M Scotchgard designation for algae resistant shingles

2003: Malarkey opens new production facility in South Gate, California

2006: Malarkey receives the Western States Roofing Association's Outstanding Service Award for The Zone�

2009: Malarkey releases Ecoasis, listed with the Cool Roof Rating Council.

2011: Malarkey expands from the Pacific Northwest and California with a manufacturing plant in Oklahoma City, Oklahoma.


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

i read the first few. neat stuff. i got certain teed shingles on my roof


----------

